# short life span on BB lube



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I've looked through the forum and I don't think I found the answer to my question, but if you know where it's been discussed please let me know. 

My problem is on a 2014 F2 with mechanical Ultegra. The problem is that my bottom bracket ends up making a bunch of noise, I take it in to the shop and they grease it and it's back to normal, but it lasts no more than 1000 miles and it needs to be regreased. I had it greased in May and just this past week. 

The shop does it for free, but it seems like this is out of whack. The only other carbon bike I've had was a Look and I could let that thing go forever without a peep from the BB. My son's F4 SL is the same, but both of those have an FSA crank and BB while I have Ultegra with the FSA BB30 w/ 24mm spindle reducers.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

bleckb said:


> The problem is that my bottom bracket ends up making a bunch of noise, I take it in to the shop and they grease it and it's back to normal, but it lasts no more than 1000 miles and it needs to be regreased.
> 
> I have Ultegra with the FSA BB30 w/ 24mm spindle reducers.


Sounds like it's time to contact Praxis works to see if one of their BB Conversion units will work on your bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bleckb said:


> My son's F4 SL is the same, but both of those have an FSA crank and BB while I have Ultegra with the FSA BB30 w/ 24mm spindle reducers.


It's an inherent problem with BB30 bottom brackets and considerably worse with shimano cranks. 1) because the reducers allow for more movement between the components. 2) because the shimano crank has literally no lateral pre-load to keep everything tight.

Do yourself a favor and get a BB conversion bottom bracket. No more lubing or creaking.

There's the Praxis that MMsRepBike mentioned. And a few other options. They all do the job well.
KCNC/RWC BB30 to HT2 BB Adapter with Enduro ZERO Bearings
BB30 Outboard ABEC-3 BB for 24mm Cranks (Shimano) - Black


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks to you both. I'll wait until I expect it to need greasing in a month or two and then make the change. Sounds like bad engineering and design.

Now that I look, I wonder if the ceramic KCNC/RCW bearing are worth the extra $.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bleckb said:


> Thanks to you both. I'll wait until I expect it to need greasing in a month or two and then make the change. Sounds like bad engineering and design.
> 
> Now that I look, I wonder if the ceramic KCNC/RCW bearing are worth the extra $.


Ceramic bearings are never worth the extra $. Unless you're consistently losing races by 3 seconds and losing out on prize money.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I have the Praxis BB with the 6800 crank (in a Z frame), and I couldn't be happier with it


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I lose consistently, but not by three seconds! :cryin:


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Same bike only Di2, never had any issue other than a BB click after 200 miles. Shop serviced it and it's been trouble free. Maybe the Praxis solution is your answer, I don't know I have never had any issue with BB30 no adaptors either. So I am not much help but I am interested in what solves your problem.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll post late this month or early the next, whenever the BB makes clear it's time for a change.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Just ordered the Praxis as the BB started making noise today.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

This past winter I had my 2014 Z1 built up again and was not able to use the Praxis converter, much to my chagrin. Though, it has been silent... knock wood. I think you may have the same issue. Nothing more annoying than that creaking noise. My tarmac has been quite as well.

from the Praxis site...


> F1, F2, AND Z1 - 2011-2014 versions of these frames used
> Felt’s custom Carbon BB30 with a non-removable carbon
> sleeve/lip. Also “FRD” versions (see photo) This custom shell
> prevents installation of the Praxis Conversion BB.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

> F1, F2, AND Z1 - 2011-2014 versions of these frames used
> Felt’s custom Carbon BB30 with a non-removable carbon
> sleeve/lip. Also “FRD” versions (see photo) This custom shell
> prevents installation of the Praxis Conversion BB.


Uh-oh. Didn't read that. And it gets delivered today.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> F1, F2, AND Z1 - 2011-2014 versions of these frames usedFelt’s custom Carbon BB30 with a non-removable carbon
> sleeve/lip. Also “FRD” versions (see photo) This custom shell
> prevents installation of the Praxis Conversion BB


Wow, what a bunch of tools Felt are. A custom BB30?

Sorry OP, looks like you're stuck using Felt's stupid proprietary BB30... sell the bike now. Buy something made by smarter people.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

But for the BB I love the bike, so I'll be keeping it. I'll see what the LBS suggests. Hopefully better than packing in more grease every time it starts making noise.


----------

